# 17X7 4-100/114. 42offset rims for a 92 S13



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

ive never ordered rims before online and these are enkei MM2 and there pretty cheap at 83 dollars each i just need some rims for rite now let me know what u guys think...O and also im trying very hard to figure out offsets so if there is a website you guys might know of could u guys let me know, cause i know theres a difference in offset in hondas and nissans and or drag and drift and so on, and i just need to know how to pick them and what the difference is thanx guys


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would think around a 35 offset would be good. 42 sounds too close. But then again I also suck at the offset game.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> ive never ordered rims before online and these are enkei MM2 and there pretty cheap at 83 dollars each i just need some rims for rite now let me know what u guys think...O and also im trying very hard to figure out offsets so if there is a website you guys might know of could u guys let me know, cause i know theres a difference in offset in hondas and nissans and or drag and drift and so on, and i just need to know how to pick them and what the difference is thanx guys



All I really know is the stock offset is +40 so my guess would be that's what they are...


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

width is to small and offset is way to high! Try a 17x8 +35


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> width is to small and offset is way to high! Try a 17x8 +35


whats this for the front?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

no a good all around starting point for the s13


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> no a good all around starting point for the s13



O, i think the width is to big though for the front but ill look into it thanx  anybody else out there have anomore info???


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> O, i think the width is to big though for the front but ill look into it thanx  anybody else out there have anomore info???



if the rims are +40 offset, 7" is about as wide as you'll want to go. Without any mods you'll be able to fit a 215 tire in the front and I have 235's on the back, but some would argue that they're too wide for a 7" rim, they fit mine fine but you may want to go to a 225 or just go 215 all the way around


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> if the rims are +40 offset, 7" is about as wide as you'll want to go. Without any mods you'll be able to fit a 215 tire in the front and I have 235's on the back, but some would argue that they're too wide for a 7" rim, they fit mine fine but you may want to go to a 225 or just go 215 all the way around



215 sounds pretty decent for a 40 offset and 7width all the way around.
BUT I WOULD HAVE TO BE RUNNING COILOVERS ALL THE WAY AROUND RITE?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> 215 sounds pretty decent for a 40 offset and 7width all the way around.
> BUT I WOULD HAVE TO BE RUNNING COILOVERS ALL THE WAY AROUND RITE?


My suspension is stock, I did not have anything done with my setup, it all fit/cleared without any mods. 

BTW, I sent you a pm with that pic, let me know what you think


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*if it was u guys is choice which one and why???*

ok lets say u guys had a choice of picking an offset for a pair of 5zigen-FNO1R-C
for a 92 240sx hatch and these wheels are going on the front. which off set one of these 3 would u guys pick +38 +35 or +30 i thought either +30 or +35..thanx guys and let me know


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

depends on the width
in 8" id either go for +35 or +30, both should work


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Joel said:


> depends on the width
> in 8" id either go for +35 or +30, both should work


DAMN YEA I FORGOT TO PUT THE RIM SIZE IN THERE ITS A 17X8.
HMM I WONDER IF A +30 WOULD WORK ON A 17X7


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> DAMN YEA I FORGOT TO PUT THE RIM SIZE IN THERE ITS A 17X8.
> HMM I WONDER IF A +30 WOULD WORK ON A 17X7



come on guys i need some input here


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

17x7 +42mm offset will fit with about an inch and a half behind the tire to the strut.

17x8 I would suggest a +35mm offset


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> 17x7 +42mm offset will fit with about an inch and a half behind the tire to the strut.
> 
> 17x8 I would suggest a +35mm offset


These are for the rear tires as well.


----------

